# Please tell me, what is this weed?



## bamabelle (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks pretty harmless but has taken over my neighbor's yard and is moving to mine. . It has bad stickers later in the year


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It might help if we knew where you are


----------



## bamabelle (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, I am in extreme South East Alabama. I think the weed is Goats Head Sticker Vine?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

BeckyLou said:


> Sorry, I am in extreme South East Alabama. I think the weed is Goats Head Sticker Vine?


The pictures of Goat Head Sticker Vine that I Google don't look like that. And I'm a northerner, so I really don't know what y'all have for weeds down there. However, I'd suggest spraying it with a 2,4-D product or it'll probably take over your lawn.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

DrHicks said:


> The pictures of Goat Head Sticker Vine that I Google don't look like that. And I'm a northerner, so I really don't know what y'all have for weeds down there. However, I'd suggest spraying it with a 2,4-D product or it'll probably take over your lawn.


I've seen it all now; a northerner that said ' yall ' LOL


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

SingleGuy said:


> I've seen it all now; a northerner that said ' yall ' LOL


Well yeah, but I was saying "y'all" to Y'alls Alabamans. I guess I've been watching too much "Swamp People" and getting confused...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We have (and I think most places do) a country agricultural extension agency. Call city hall and ask. They could advise you.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Well yeah, but I was saying "y'all" to Y'alls Alabamans. I guess I've been watching too much "Swamp People" and getting confused...


 
Now that would expiain it:laughing:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might be ground ivy:
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/glehe.htm


----------

